# اخبار و اعلانات > گفتگوی عمومی کامپیوتر و فناوری اطلاعات >  هنگ کردن لپ تاپ هنگام اتصال به اینترنت وای فای

## Bahar_HS

سلام،سال نو مبارک.
لپ تاب خواهرم چند وقتی که دچار مشکل شده و مرتب و به ازای هر بار روشن کردن یا خاموش کردنش هنگ می کنه؛ در این حالت Alt+Ctrl+Delete کار نمی کنه و حتما باید ریسیت سخت افزاری بشه؛
مسئله اینه که اگر مودم وای فای خونه خاموش باشه و بعد از لود شدن سیستم،مودم رو روشن کنیم،هنگ نمی کنه در غیر این صورت حتما هنگ می کنه؛خواهرم می گه زمانی که خوابگاه بوده لپ تاپش مشکلی نداشته،انگار با وای فای خونه مشکل داره، یه مسئله دیگه هم اینه که وقتی لپ تاپ رو روشن می کنیم دکمه وای فای لپ تاپ به طور پیش فرض روشنه حتی اگر دفعه ی قبل خاموشش کرده باشیم،خواهرم می گه زمانی که خوابگاه بوده،خودش و به صورت دستی این دکمه رو خاموش روشن می کرده؛
خیلی سرچ زدم،انگلیسی هم سرچ زدم،ولی راهکاری که مشکل رو حل کنه پیدا نکردم؛این رو تا راهکار رو اجرا کردیم ولی بازهم مشکل حل نشد:1)clean Boot
2 ( control Panel/Network/Manage wireless Network Adaptor properties/Configure/Power Management Tab
Uncheck :Allow computer…..مدل لپ تاپ:HP :Pavilion – Core i3 – Windows7

----------


## reza_noei

> سلام،سال نو مبارک.
> لپ تاب خواهرم چند وقتی که دچار مشکل شده و مرتب و به ازای هر بار روشن کردن یا خاموش کردنش هنگ می کنه؛ در این حالت Alt+Ctrl+Delete کار نمی کنه و حتما باید ریسیت سخت افزاری بشه؛
> مسئله اینه که اگر مودم وای فای خونه خاموش باشه و بعد از لود شدن سیستم،مودم رو روشن کنیم،هنگ نمی کنه در غیر این صورت حتما هنگ می کنه؛خواهرم می گه زمانی که خوابگاه بوده لپ تاپش مشکلی نداشته،انگار با وای فای خونه مشکل داره، یه مسئله دیگه هم اینه که وقتی لپ تاپ رو روشن می کنیم دکمه وای فای لپ تاپ به طور پیش فرض روشنه حتی اگر دفعه ی قبل خاموشش کرده باشیم،خواهرم می گه زمانی که خوابگاه بوده،خودش و به صورت دستی این دکمه رو خاموش روشن می کرده؛
> خیلی سرچ زدم،انگلیسی هم سرچ زدم،ولی راهکاری که مشکل رو حل کنه پیدا نکردم؛این رو تا راهکار رو اجرا کردیم ولی بازهم مشکل حل نشد:1)clean Boot
> 2 ( control Panel/Network/Manage wireless Network Adaptor properties/Configure/Power Management Tab
> Uncheck :Allow computer…..مدل لپ تاپ:HP :Pavilion – Core i3 – Windows7


سلام 
وارد منوی استارت بشید و عبارت System Information را تایپ کنید بعد وارد این برنامه شوید. این برنامه اطلاعاتی در مورد سلامت سیستم شما میده مهم ترین بخشی که باید بهش رجوع کنید Conflicts/Sharing در بخش Hardware Resources است که در صورت بروز مشکل در استفاده از پورتها به شما اطلاعاتی میدهد.
قسمت بعدی پنجره Device Manager است که میتوانید برروی My Computer کلیک راست کرده Manage را انتخاب و از پنل سمت چپ آنرا انتخاب کنید. لیست قطعات سخت افزاری شما در این پنجره دیده میشه روی  Network Adapters کلیک کنید تا ببینید مشکلی وجود داره یا خیر و پس از این کار با کلیک راست برروی واسط Wifi تان کلیک راست و سپس Properties را انتخاب کنید، در پنجره اول یک قسمت Device Status داره که وضعیت دستگاه رو نشون میده، اون رو هم چک کنید. در ضمن میتوانید وای فای و سایر قطعات را از Device Manager غیر فعال کنید تا ببینید چه تفاوتی میکنه (بعد از انتخاب واسط wifi تان روی منوی ابزار روی دکمه Disable کلیک کنید)

در ضمن من فکر میکنم مشکل شما ممکنه نرم افزاری هم باشه، اگر خطایی پیدا شد اطلاع بدید ولی اگر خطایی پیدا نشد به Control Panel بروید، Recovey را انتخاب کنید و سپس روی دکمه Open System Restore کلیک کنید و سعی کنید وضعیت کامپیوترتان را به عقب ترین زمان ممکن برگردانید.

----------


## Bahar_HS

ممنون از راهنمایی تون،
1) اگر با ریکاوری سیستم رو به حالت قبل بر گردونیم،نرم افزار های نصب شده و اطلاعات ذخیره شده هم تغییر می کنند؟
2) برای اتصال به اینترنت روی کیبرد،دکمه وای فای هست که با نگه داشتنش خاموش/روشن می شه(سوئیچی نیست) و وقتی سیستم میاد بالا،اتوماتیک روشن می شه؛چطور میشه این دکمه رو خاموش نگه داریم و بعد از لودینگ کامل سیستم و ویندوز خودمون اونو روشن کنیم؟
 با سپاس

----------


## reza_noei

> ممنون از راهنمایی تون،
> 1) اگر با ریکاوری سیستم رو به حالت قبل بر گردونیم،نرم افزار های نصب شده و اطلاعات ذخیره شده هم تغییر می کنند؟
> 2) برای اتصال به اینترنت روی کیبرد،دکمه وای فای هست که با نگه داشتنش خاموش/روشن می شه(سوئیچی نیست) و وقتی سیستم میاد بالا،اتوماتیک روشن می شه؛چطور میشه این دکمه رو خاموش نگه داریم و بعد از لودینگ کامل سیستم و ویندوز خودمون اونو روشن کنیم؟
>  با سپای


خواهش میکنم 
اگر ریکاوری کنید نرم افزارهایی که از تاریخ درج شده به بعد نصب کردید اطلاعاتشون پاک میشه. فایلهای دیگرتون فکر نمیکنم حذف بشه چون system restore مربوط به تنظیمات سیستم میشه و فایلهای مربوط به تنظیمات رو بازگردانی میکنه.
در مورد سوال دوم چیزی نمیدونم چون ممکنه مشکل سخت افزاری یا نرم افزاری بوده باشه (احتمال زیاد نرم افزاری) بعد از system restore معلوم میشه.

----------


## Bahar_HS

ممنون از راهنمایی خوب و سریعتون،  :تشویق:    امتحان می کنیم ببینیم اشکال از کجاست.

----------

